# >>HELP<<     MobileNOBO/Ericsson IPX A . 1



## HelpMeOrDie (12 Juni 2012)

HELP

Ich habe in meiner O2 Rechnung seit einiger Zeit Beträge von 15-20 Euro bei Mehrwertdienste (Daten) : MobileNOBO/Ericsson  IPX A . 1


[Modedit by Hippo: Was soll der Scheiß mit dem Einbinden der Riesengrafik?
Hiermit gelöscht]


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> IPX AB lässt sich sofort unter der Rufnummer 01805 / 180108 kündigen. Es handelte sich bei mir über ein herunter geladenes App. IQ Test, der angeblich kostenlos sein sollte...


Lass dir die passende Drittanbietersperre bei O2 einpflegen, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-336014



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie oft fragst du noch?


----------

